# mason jar-let me know



## wootten (Feb 8, 2005)

OKay-cleaning out our old camper to sell-I found another mason jar-the seams go up on the neck then a different seam next to it goes the rest of the way up-bizarre-
 on the front it says golden harvest with a rather large cornucopia within a circle under neath that it says mason -everything is in lower case letters-okay everyone-let me know-please-wendy picture of front here -let me know if you want the seam type picture. []


----------



## woody (Feb 8, 2005)

This is a modern jar, Wendy, and is listed in the Red Book for $1.00.

 Red Book #1131
 Golden Harvest (over a cornucopia with fruit) Mason 6 C
 Smooth lip modern 2 pc. closure
 Also found in a miniature size shaped like a mug
 with a glass handle and a metal shaker lid.

 Qt, Pt. Clear............$1.00


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 11, 2005)

I've seen these jars at Big Lots at $5.99 per dozen.   They are still being manufactured, so even a buck is pretty optimistic.  -Tammy


----------

